# Padilla Serie 1968 Toro Cigar Review - Poorly made cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Lots of problems with a Padilla sampler I bought. Construction is very poor. The prior reviewer takes me to task based on my experience. I was j...

Read the full review here: Padilla Serie 1968 Toro Cigar Review - Poorly made cigars


----------

